# New Movie, "Air Strike" set in China



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2018)

_View: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4743226/videoplayer/vi537377561?ref_=vi_nxt_ap_


New movie staring Bruce Willis and Adrien Brody. Bruce's character is loosely based on Chennault, while he was training the Chinese Air Force and during the flying tiger era. I saw a movie poster and concerned me as they were showing F4U Corsairs, but I did not see any in the trailer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2018)

Since 1937, 81 years would be long enough to make it harder for the producer to research historical facts in details. 
Nice find, David


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice to see some different airforces and aircraft portrayed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spitfire31 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice catch! Looks from the trailer like the good guys are flying Russian-built Polikarpov I-15 biplanes and I-16 monoplanes and not the P-40s of the Flying Tigers. 

Btw, Gen. Chennault and the Flying Tigers are well remembered in Kunming – there's even a restaurant called The Flying Tigers. When I was in Kunming a couple of years ago, the city museum had an entire floor dedicated to models, portraits and documents from the time (1941–1942) when American pilots fought the Japanese in the First American Volunteer Group (AVG) of the Chinese Air Force, the official name of the group.

Kind regards,

Joachim


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2018)

Love the diversity of types seen so far in the trailer.
There's Mitsubishi G3M and I thought I spotted an A5M early on.
Also spotted an I-153 of the Chinese Air Force.


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 16, 2018)

Not in it's wildest dreams could a WW2 era 2.5 ton truck get up to the landing speed of a P-40.

I guess to Hollywood, or whoever made this, being a grizzled veteran means Claire Chennault was too lazy to shave.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks interesting..!


----------



## special ed (Oct 18, 2018)

I doubt that Chennault or Bruce Willis knew of the Zero in 1937. This does bring to mind that some 30 years ago a model club member brought a guest to a meeting to show an amateur black and white 8mm film of the AVG period. The films showed long nose P-40s with three rocket tubes clustered together under each wing for a total of six, flying between ridges firing at ground targets. Since it was filmed from the ground, this must have been practice. Our guess was these were the original acft survivors now used for ground attack after newer replacements arrived.


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 18, 2018)

special ed said:


> I doubt that Chennault or Bruce Willis knew of the Zero in 1937.



Heh... Since the Zero didn't enter service until 1940, that's a good bet. At the time this movie is set, the Japanese Army's main fighter was the Ki-27 "Nate" and the Navy's was the A5M "Claude," if I remember correctly.



tyrodtom said:


> Not in it's wildest dreams could a WW2 era 2.5 ton truck get up to the landing speed of a P-40.



Indeed... The CCKW (deuce and a half) would only get up to 85 mph (P-40 landing speed) if you pushed it off a cliff. 



-Irish

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 19, 2018)

Of course it was modern times, but I saw an event at New Orleans lakefront airport years ago where a pickup with guys in the bed supported the wing of a Cessna 180 on amphib Floats when stbd nose gear wouldn't come down. One run was made to practice speed and the next was for real. It looked better than a movie. Successful mission without damage or injury.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2018)

That 2 minute trailer was enough to convince me not to see it. I wish they would stop making these CGI air battles look like arcade games.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 19, 2018)

Unless they are as good as the "Dogfights" series.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Oct 21, 2018)

Die Hard. In 1937. In CGI. What could be better?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2018)

Did anyone else read this movie has been cancelled or put on hold as one of the actresses is in major tax trouble?

Yeah, just found it
Bruce Willis film 'Air Strike' canceled after co-star Fan Bingbing disappears

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks interesting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2019)

OK, so I am FINALLY watching this. Since I officially have no life, at 19:24 it shows a photo shopped picture of 4 Chinese pilots in front of a Martin 139. The picture is of #1403 (msn 690) of the Chinese Air Force. This is the actual plane that dropped the leaflets mentioned early in the movie over Nagasaki (first Allied aircraft over Japan) on May 18 1938 but was flown by Captain Hsu Huan-sheng, the leader of the 14th Squadron. 

Did I mention I have no life?????

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

